# High energy particle physics



## Brian G Turner (Apr 13, 2003)

This is one of my favourite areas of physics, and it's no surprise that it's closely linked with Cosmological theories.

Anyway, here's a an article which may or may not be of interest to anyone  :

Double coup for nuclear physicists


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 18, 2003)

And here's something about the question of neutrino formation within the sun:

Ray of hope for sunshine theory


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 11, 2003)

*New elementary particle found?*

Probably won't get a thread by itself as I appear to be the only one interested in this subject - not that it disturbs me. 

Anyway, new particles - Ds - was predicted - but is coming out 10% lighter than expected. In high-energy terms, that means that something has gone more than a little screwy either with the theory or the observation:

New sub-atomic particle confounds theory


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 19, 2003)

another article - the quark-gluon plasma may be studied soon! Assuming that the subatomic theory is correct in that regard...

Could be a make or break time...

Big Bang experiment strikes gold


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 1, 2003)

And the Higgs Boson is still missing:

Key sub-atomic particle slips away again


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 12, 2003)

Just to revisit this topic with a new species of quark configuratuions apparently found - involving _five_, rather than the usual triples or pairs. Very odd!

New subatomic species found


----------

